# When UBER drivers takes rides they never tip!



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

I am a uber driver and sometimes i pick up riders who say they are uber drivers, I see on here they complain about tips but they have never given me a tip in about 10 times.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> I am a uber driver and sometimes i pick up riders who say they are uber drivers, I see on here they complain about tips but they have never given me a tip in about 10 times.


^^^
It's part of the initiation process.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

I have tipped EVERY time.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Maybe one percent of all Uber drivers are on here. It's a great place to vent. Don't judge all Uber drivers by what you see here.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

I won't use uber ! Driver or passenger


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

I have given a ride to 2 UBER drivers and 1 LYFT. None of them tipped or of course had heard of UPN.
I do believe I gave them 4's. If it were to happen today they would be 1*


----------



## Einstein (Oct 10, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> Maybe one percent of all Uber drivers are on here. It's a great place to vent. Don't judge all Uber drivers by what you see here.


The polling companies use much smaller sample sizes in their polls. You can pretty well be sure that the color of this forum is representative of that of the driver population at large.

So go ahead and judge.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Einstein said:


> The polling companies use much smaller sample sizes in their polls. You can pretty well be sure that the color of this forum is representative of that of the driver population at large.
> 
> So go ahead and judge.


I might have to concede the point


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Anytime after someone has mentioned to me that they drove for Uber they immediately began to wreak of narcissism.

_Ok dude, you're really good at tapping a phone and driving someone to walmart. Ok, ok you're awesome at uber, please chill. _


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

I always tip when i'm the pax, I have had passengers that are drivers and did not receive a tip. When they tell me that they are a driver and don't tip, I tip them with 3 or 4 stars.


----------



## uberAdam78 (Nov 8, 2014)

I have tipped every time. And I have gotten tips from other drivers as well


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

uberAdam78 said:


> I have tipped every time. And I have gotten tips from other drivers as well


You have better luck than I.


----------



## Soco (Aug 15, 2015)

If you drive expecting a tip and don't get one, your attitude changes. If you drive NOT expecting a tip and get one, your attitude still changes. Take a guess which attitude I have 100% of the time. Tipping is and always shall remain discretionary. Take control of what you CAN and let go of pax that you can't control.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

I tip EVERY TIME.


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> I am a uber driver and sometimes i pick up riders who say they are uber drivers, I see on here they complain about tips but they have never given me a tip in about 10 times.


Just because one didn't tip doesn't mean that we all don't tip. I tip a minimum of $5 anytime I am a PAX. The only time I didn't tip is when a driver purposely went off route because he thought he knew better. 15 minutes ride turned into 40 minutes and what would have been a $25 charge was close to $70. You can't generalize.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

I can't and dont beleived the ones who said they tip everytime..

10 times with no tip from drivers makes my point stick..


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

uberAdam78 said:


> I have tipped every time. And I have gotten tips from other drivers as well


Yeah you look like a good tipper...LOL


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> It's part of the initiation process.


whatever that means??????????????


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> I can't and dont beleived the ones who said they tip everytime..
> 
> 10 times with no tip from drivers makes my point stick..


Look at the newbie calling us liars...with that attitude, no wonder you don't get tips.


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

DexNex said:


> I have tipped EVERY time.


Me too I Always tip. 
In Washington Dc 4th of July & Boston's mix fest. Even when surging.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

Ub-urs said:


> Look at the newbie calling us liars...with that attitude, no wonder you don't get tips.


No I have 2,000 trips...Im just new to this forum with all the complainers ans good tipers..haha


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Old Rocker said:


> I might have to concede the point


I don't think you do. The drivers here can write English (well most of them can). They have gone online and searched for information and come across this forum and been interested enough to read what other drivers have to say and entered into discussions about drivers' issues.

The average driver is not anywhere near as well informed as most of the drivers here.

Polling attempts to contact a representative cross section of the group of interest, whether that be those likely to vote in an upcoming election or a group that represents a certain section of society.

I would venture the drivers on this forum are not the same sample you would get if you were able to randomly pick the same number of drivers.


----------



## mausibaer (Jul 23, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I don't think you do. The drivers here can write English (well most of them can). They have gone online and searched for information and come across this forum and been interested enough to read what other drivers have to say and entered into discussions about drivers' issues.
> 
> The average driver is not anywhere near as well informed as most of the drivers here.
> 
> ...


I couldn't have said it better myself Fuzzyelvis .


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

I wasn't being especially literal, hence the winky face.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I won't be taking an uber to the airport in November. I don't think I'll be taking a taxi, my nephew will through it for free and for a tip he can use my car for 4 days

I've picked up drivers they don't tip.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Ub-urs said:


> Just because one didn't tip doesn't mean that we all don't tip. I tip a minimum of $5 anytime I am a PAX. The only time I didn't tip is when a driver purposely went off route because he thought he knew better. 15 minutes ride turned into 40 minutes and what would have been a $25 charge was close to $70. You can't generalize.


Hope you gave him 1*


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> Hope you gave him 1*


I gave him a 3...he was at 4.7 and I didn't want to make his ratings any worse. I think that was fair enough.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

I told my driver to "Never fry bacon in the nude" that is a great tip!!


----------



## Einstein (Oct 10, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I told my driver to "Never fry bacon in the nude" that is a great tip!!


The best way to fry bacon is the way Ted Cruz does it. Wrap it around a gun barrel and fire.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> It's part of the initiation process.


ROFL. "Stiff" (not tip) ten drivers after telling them you're also a driver. If your rating is above 2stars...you can still drive


----------



## Drewsouth (Jul 20, 2015)

I'll never tip again after working for uber what goes around comes around


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

Drewsouth said:


> I'll never tip again after working for uber what goes around comes around


Thats a cool concept...I like it


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Drewsouth said:


> I'll never tip again after working for uber what goes around comes around


I will continue to tip, no matter where, based on the level of service I receive.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

part-timer said:


> I will continue to tip, no matter where, based on the level of service I receive.


you should tip 25% to those cheapos


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Wrong! I tip every time if I have cash on me. Even the driver's with old dirty cars. Lol.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

I always tip and 5 star the drivers. They would have to be a nightmare before I did less (and I wouldn't tell them I'm a driver).


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

I always tip if I'm carrying cash. If I don't happen to have cash on me since I hate carrying it, I keep my mouth shut about being a driver.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Micmac said:


> I won't use uber ! Driver or passenger


Then why are you on this forum?


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Nice! As of my post last Wed I had never been tipped by an UBER driver. Today a 50 dollar ride to N County. followed up by an immediate ping. Turns out to be an UBER driver and his lovely wife. Of course he had not heard of the strike last week or this place. Both he and his wife seemed excited about both. Drop them off with a nice 5 dollar tip on 13 dollar ride. My FIRST tipping UBER driver! Yes! Hopefully he will be finding this place and be one more UPN voice.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Wrong! I tip every time if I have cash on me. Even the driver's with old dirty cars. Lol.


Which is never right! LOL


----------



## amyfromutahutah (Oct 8, 2015)

I dont expect a tip. The whole point of uber for the pax is to get in get out snd not worry about money and tip. Justmy opinion.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

amyfromutahutah said:


> I dont expect a tip. The whole point of uber for the pax is to get in get out snd not worry about money and tip. Justmy opinion.


Wow you are brain washed! You dont worry about money or a tip? Why are you working as uber than..You must be concealing a dirty little secret?


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Just thinking about rating drivers as riders.

When you pick up a driver - you can tell by the rating being to 2 decimal places - e.g 4.87 as opposed to 4.9 - I believe that is his driver rating.

If you rate him (or her) low as a rider - does it affect his (or her) driver rating?


----------



## Afrim Kosovrasti (Oct 21, 2015)

I do if I have cash on me. But don't be mad that they aren't giving cash tips, be mad at Uber for not integrating tips into the system to make it easy on pax's to tip.


----------



## amyfromutahutah (Oct 8, 2015)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> Wow you are brain washed! You dont worry about money or a tip? Why are you working as uber than..You must be concealing a dirty little secret?


No not brain washed. What I'm saying is that most pax like uber because they dont have to worry about having the right amount of change or tip. It is nice ehen i get a tip, and i do, but i dont get pissed when the pax doesn't.


----------



## Soco (Aug 15, 2015)

amyfromutahutah said:


> No not brain washed. What I'm saying is that most pax like uber because they dont have to worry about having the right amount of change or tip. It is nice ehen i get a tip, and i do, but i dont get pissed when the pax doesn't.


APPLAUSE! APPLAUSE!!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Afrim Kosovrasti said:


> I do if I have cash on me. But don't be mad that they aren't giving cash tips, be mad at Uber for not integrating tips into the system to make it easy on pax's to tip.


Do you ask the driver if he has a way to take a credit card tip?


----------



## Joon (Sep 7, 2015)

I picked up a driver today. He admitted he was a driver and bragged about the $20 tip he got and how he wished more people tipped. He asked to stop at am ATM so he could get cash to get his car out of impound. It had been towed. No surprise that he didn't tip. He was the first perso I gave a crappy rating to.


----------



## Soco (Aug 15, 2015)

Tipping is discretionary. Not every passenger wants to tip. Not every driver deserves a tip. The only way to set up tipping by the app is at the time the app is set up and it would give EVERY driver a tip. Besides that, If the tip is included in the fare Uber would keep part of it. Most of my tips are right around $3. Not much but I'm unwilling to "donate" 20% of that $3 to Uber.


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

Joon said:


> I picked up a driver today. He admitted he was a driver and bragged about the $20 tip he got and how he wished more people tipped. He asked to stop at am ATM so he could get cash to get his car out of impound. It had been towed. No surprise that he didn't tip. He was the first perso I gave a crappy rating to.


Lol.

I tip uber drivers exactly based on this criteria: did the driver offer a clean, safe, timely, courteous ride? If so, he gets $2 dollars, no matter how long the drive was. If not, he gets zero.

I don't tip more for long rides because I know that longer rides are more lucrative. I probably wouldn't tip during surge and I have refused tips from riders on long 2.0 plus surge fares.

I choose $2 as the number because, as a driver, I make $10 per hour and average about 2 trips per hour. So in a world where everyone tipped by my guidlines, I would be able to make $14 per hour IF I give good service. In my opinion, $14 per hour is exactly what an uberx driver who gives good service should be making.

Disclaimer: when I say $14 per hour, I mean true net. Not this gross fare-uber math bullshit. Not this 'earnings equals net' bullshit either.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Soco said:


> Tipping is discretionary. Not every passenger wants to tip. Not every driver deserves a tip. The only way to set up tipping by the app is at the time the app is set up and it would give EVERY driver a tip. Besides that, If the tip is included in the fare Uber would keep part of it. Most of my tips are right around $3. Not much but I'm unwilling to "donate" 20% of that $3 to Uber.


Uber can't take any part of a tip. So you wouldn't be paying them the 20%. If they could they'd probably be more inclined to put it in the app.

The app doesn't have to automatically tip every driver. slthough the pax can set it up that way IF THEY CHOOSE TO. Otherwise they can simply add a tip later IF THEY WANT.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Micmac said:


> I won't use uber ! Driver or passenger


So why are you on here?

I'n not into knitting, so I don't hang out on knitting forums posting about how I don't knit.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> So why are you on here?
> 
> I'n not into knitting, so I don't hang out on knitting forums posting about how I don't knit.


Hehe...


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> So why are you on here?
> 
> I'n not into knitting, so I don't hang out on knitting forums posting about how I don't knit.


Hey Amigo me no habla English qui passo amigo?


----------



## LAsouthpaw (Oct 24, 2015)

Not true- 

I'm batting 50% of the drivers that admitted it to me. 

One guy was an Asian guy that barely spoke English (didn't tip, surprise surprise!) but at least his ride was a good fare. 

The other guy was wearing a costume, and was a short trip, but he duked me 2 bucks, which is all I would ask for on a short trip.


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

My first few weeks of driving I had a semi regular pax who informed after about my 5th trip with him that he was also a driver. Never once tipped. It would appear that we cultivate our own environment.


Just Another Uber Drive said:


> When a driver pings you there will be a 3-digit rating that pops up on the ping screen. Regular pax only have a 2-digit rating on the ping screen. Not sure if this is true across all platforms or phones, but on my Uber iPhone it shows. Once you accept the ride then only a 2-digit rating shows.


Didn't know this, thanks for the heads up


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I've only had one rider admit to being a driver and he tipped me $2 on a $12 fare.


----------



## FormerUber (Sep 29, 2015)

But you're forgetting... According to Uber, the tip is already included in the fare!


----------



## 75drive (Jul 6, 2015)

I always tip!


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

I've given rides to 4 Uber drivers.
2 tipped, 2 did not.

One tipped me $5, one tipped me $4
Of the two that didn't tip, one of them was a younger kid and I've gotten him a couple times now. Both times he had some drunk girl with him and both times he was polite (although the girls were always super wasted so made for an annoying trip) and both times he talked about how he was a driver, and both times he did not tip...I don't get it.

PS: I've used Uber/Lyft as a customer at least 15 times and all times but once I tipped $2-$5. The one time I didn't this driver surely did not deserve it.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

The only time I would tip is if they provided me amenities since I don't do that myself (nor do most Uber drivers).

Other than that, I won't tip. And I certainly won't use Uber for short trips when I can take the bus there.


----------



## Driver2020 (Sep 2, 2015)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> I am a uber driver and sometimes i pick up riders who say they are uber drivers, I see on here they complain about tips but they have never given me a tip in about 10 times.


I tip every time


----------



## Feisal Mo (Dec 19, 2014)

I had a guy and his girlfriend this weekend. The ride was on the guys account. He was a little drunk and said his girlfriend is an Uber driver. So i got to talking to the girlfriend about why there's no tip option for the uber app, ratings and drunk customers etc...at the end of the ride, i was thinking she will def tip. You guessed it, no tip...just a thank you and see you around....1 stared the boyfriend(felt bad cus he was cool). LOL.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Had my first Uber driver this weekend going to the Vikings game. First of all he showed me a short cut to the stadium that I actually used a bit later on and he tipped me $5 on a $9 ride.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> I am a uber driver and sometimes i pick up riders who say they are uber drivers, I see on here they complain about tips but they have never given me a tip in about 10 times.


Last uber ride I tipped my guy $20.00. It always comes back around. You get what u give.


----------



## Paula K (Oct 20, 2017)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> I am a uber driver and sometimes i pick up riders who say they are uber drivers, I see on here they complain about tips but they have never given me a tip in about 10 times.


They tip 100% of the time. You're doing something wrong


----------



## excel2345 (Dec 14, 2015)

Ub-urs said:


> Just because one didn't tip doesn't mean that we all don't tip. I tip a minimum of $5 anytime I am a PAX. The only time I didn't tip is when a driver purposely went off route because he thought he knew better. 15 minutes ride turned into 40 minutes and what would have been a $25 charge was close to $70. You can't generalize.


When was your ride? Uber has had guaranteed fares for quite a while now.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

excel2345 said:


> When was your ride? Uber has had guaranteed fares for quite a while now.


Only if it falls within the priameters of their estimates. If the 15 min ride turned into a 40 min ride; do you think that uber would still charge the same rate ?


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

i always tip when I ride (had 2 rides last week -- one uber/one lyft, tipped cash on both); one thing I've noticed when i'm driving...other drivers seldom tip, and female uber drivers have never tipped for some reason; in the odd department, female waitresses almost never tip, but men servers almost always tip


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Last uber ride I tipped my guy $20.00. It always comes back around. You get what u give.


Thats a heck of a necro thread. 2+ years, any particular reason to resurrect this one?

Tipping for the sake of tipping is ridiculous. It'll just allow Uber to continue with lower rates if drivers are able to subsidize the income with tips. If the ride was above and beyond the standard, I'll tip but otherwise I pay what the price says for standard service.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> I am a uber driver and sometimes i pick up riders who say they are uber drivers, I see on here they complain about tips but they have never given me a tip in about 10 times.


I always tip when I take rides. But yeah I've had plenty of drivers not tip me.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

I find that most of these non tipping drivers are the ones who don’t do it any more and when they did it didn’t last long.


----------

